# Toshiba regza and dvd player



## hero89 (May 2, 2010)

I have a toshiba regza and have connected dvd player by scart but althouhg it plays the background music and sound it does not play the speaking from the main characters mouths, can anyone help please, I am at a loss and not at all technical


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Hero98 - welcome to TSF :wave:

Most probably the dvd player is sending a dolby digital encoded sound track to the TV that it cannot decode. Go into the DVD player menus and there should be a stereo only sound setting.


----------

